# Flyers on car windshields?



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

I looked around at some town ordinances and didn't see any laws against putting flyers on cars. Has anyone done this? I have a new commuter train station in town and in that parking lot sits the cars of people heading into the city. Im gonna guess it is somehow illegal or else flyers would be on cars all the time. I know I have come out of the grocery store before to find a flyer tucked under my wiper blade. It can be annoying unless it is a service that I need.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Just an FYI, they are TERRIBLY annoying to me. I hate the fact of people leaning over my truck to stick thier advert on my property. I typically toss it on the ground whenever I get hit with that crap.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

You'll get people from everywhere at commuter lots. You may as well do door hangers or flyers dropped off at their home. At least you've targeted your market a little better.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i do door hangers.... 

there little chance of damaging a persons house in that matter....


go ahead lean over my truck , i promise you , if i walk out and see you touching my truck you better call the cops before i walk towards you...cuz after that you will not have the opertunity


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

elite1msmith;600133 said:


> go ahead lean over my truck , i promise you , if i walk out and see you touching my truck you better call the cops before i walk towards you...cuz after that you will not have the opertunity


I was thinking along the same lines.

Nothing worse than getting ready to take off and seeing one of these stupid things in my wiper and then having to get back out of the vehicle.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

elite1msmith;600133 said:


> go ahead lean over my truck , i promise you , if i walk out and see you touching my truck you better call the cops before i walk towards you...cuz after that you will not have the opertunity


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

I couldn't agree more. With window flyers, you only going to get people mad. I'd put flyers in paper boxes or something.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

elite1msmith;600133 said:


> go ahead lean over my truck , i promise you , if i walk out and see you touching my truck you better call the cops before i walk towards you...cuz after that you will not have the opertunity


If that person is like this? would you beat him? http://www.metavitae.com/images/arms.jpg

Honest I just look then don't answer it.

How to advertise is have sign on your truck or van or equipments that what I would look and call or email or give to people who need.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

lol, mill. i sure would attempt to .... im sure id loss the fight...but yep touch my trucks, or property and your sure to get into it with me... i dont care if its the oldest , wrost truck in the fleet


then go ahead , lean over it with a belt on , and scratch my truck.,... see how fast i take out my sharpest key and try to draw the same scratch across your face


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;600096 said:


> You'll get people from everywhere at commuter lots. You may as well do door hangers or flyers dropped off at their home. At least you've targeted your market a little better.


Not at these ones. The lots are small and used by our town, Each town has at least one we have two. One draws from the southern town that does not have a stop but the middle one I would guess is 99% my town. The town to the north less than two miles up the track has a lot and three miles north of that the next town has a lot. No reason for out of towners to drive out of the way to park and then take the train north past other lots. I do think they are annoying and I am taking that into serious consideration


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

elite1msmith;600133 said:


> i do door hangers....
> 
> there little chance of damaging a persons house in that matter....
> 
> go ahead lean over my truck , i promise you , if i walk out and see you touching my truck you better call the cops before i walk towards you...cuz after that you will not have the opertunity


I carry a 45 para ordinance. ussmileyflag


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Im so happy I checked back on this thread. Well thats that... Thanks for input.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

"Snow plow operator shoots citizian while attempting to put flyer on his windshield."

I don't like people invading my personal space in any way. I think alot of people are like that. Flyers on my truck, hanging on my door, cold calling my phone, etc. I do put flyers in the paper box on occasion, but so does the paper and if its done right, they can't tell the difference if it was delivered or not.

The best advertising I have is the Yellow pages. You get what you pay for. You can quickly run out of family and friends to plow for or that give word of mouth advertising for you. When people need something, they look for it in the phone book or now on line at yellowpages.com. 

The second best advertising I have is just being in the same town doing work, having my trucks out there for over 8 years now.

Third I would say is my web page. $4.95 a month, I built it and keep it up dated, and people go and look at their own pace with no pressure from me.


----------

